# فصول الاشرى الملخصه



## zanitty (15 مايو 2013)

الاخوه و الاخوات 
الزملاء و الزميلات 
كنا قد بدانا بفكره لتلخيص اهم الفصول فى كود الاشرى حتى يتثنى على الجميع الاطلاع على اهم ما جاء فى هذا الكود و من ثم الاستزاده منه 
الفكره بدات فى هذا الموضوع *متيجوا نهجم على الاشرى و نخليه سهل* ثم ما لبثت ان تحولت الى حيز التنفيذ فى هذا الموضوع ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى 

و حتى نسهل عمليه العثور على ما تم انجازه فقد قمت بانشاء هذا الموضوع حتى اقوم فيه بتجميع كل الفصول التى تم الانتهاء منها

جزيل الشكر لمن ساهموا بالوقت و الجهد فى التلخيص 
و جزيل الشكر لمن ساهموا بالكلمات و الدعاء فى الدعم المعنوى 

و استاذنكم فى جعل هذا الموضوع مغلقا حتى لا تضيع الملخصات بين الردود 
كما يمكنكم الردود من خلال الموضوعين السابقين

اسال الله ان ييجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الله و ان يطهر قلوبنا من الرياء


----------



## wael nesim (6 يونيو 2013)

*رد: ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى*

هاى شباب المنتدى وخاصة موضوع تلخيص الاشرى
ده ملخص Industrial Air Conditioning وفاضللى HVAC Commissioning , يارب التلخيص يعجبكوا
Chapter 14-industrial air conditioning-Summary - Download - 4shared


----------



## zanitty (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*تلخيص 2013 ashrae (fundamentals) .... هنا *


----------



## mserageng (10 مارس 2014)

دا تلخيص CH14 على موقع 4SHARE بناءا على طلب الجميع 

Chapter 14-industrial air conditioning-Summary - Download - 4shared - Mohammed Serag


----------

